# Amazon 5D Mark III Pre Order Shipping & Order Status



## jcr918 (Mar 18, 2012)

Can everyone who pre ordered from Amazon list there order status and when you pre ordered. Has your order shipped or do you have a estimated deliver date yet ?



I Pre ordered my "Body Only 5D Mark III" March 2 1:15 am NO shipping notice or release date


----------



## feigenbaum (Mar 18, 2012)

Body only
"Not yet shipped" 
order placed: March 2, 2012 12:15:32 AM PST


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 18, 2012)

Body only, Not Yet Shipped.
2 March, 2012 2:33:02 AM CST


----------



## fotoray (Mar 18, 2012)

Pre-ordered 5D3 w/24-105 kit from Amazon on March 2nd at 9:30AM PDT. As of today (3/18) shipping estimate is Monday, April 2nd, with delivery to California between 6-9 April. All looks well. 

While waiting I downloaded a copy of the 5D3 manual and am busy reading away. I'm finding there to be a lot of similarities between the 5D3 and my 7D, which is not too surprising. Should help my learning curve.


----------



## NutsAndBolts (Mar 20, 2012)

I picked up from my local shop, canceled my order from Amazon. Body only, the local shop (San Jose Camera & Video) has a few more kit and body only.


----------



## Makaveli6103 (Mar 20, 2012)

Pre-ordered 5D3 body only on 3/2 at 2:00am CST
Not Yet Shipped


----------



## dturano (Mar 20, 2012)

NutsAndBolts said:


> I picked up from my local shop, canceled my order from Amazon. Body only, the local shop (San Jose Camera & Video) has a few more kit and body only.



What local shop near you has it in stock?


----------



## swampler (Mar 20, 2012)

Found a place showing 1-2 days shipping for the 5D Mark 3 kit, so cancelled my Amazon order and ordered with the other location. Lost my free 1-day shipping, but looks more likely to ship.


----------



## eilyin (Mar 20, 2012)

Preordered Kit on 3/8
Delivery estimated 4/3... i paid for one day shipping


----------



## jcr918 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well it's almost Tuesday and still no updates my local shop said they would have them Thursday around 2pm. If Amazon don't do something soon I might just go pick mine up at the shop and pay the hefty tax


----------



## irena (Mar 20, 2012)

My order status has reverted to "Not Yet Shipped" from "Shipping Soon". 

Ordered: Body
When: March 4th (delay from hmming and hawing over if I should get a Mark 2 or 3)


----------



## Fatalv (Mar 20, 2012)

Ordered from Amazon March 2nd @ 12:19 EST. Still no email about estimated ship time.

How are people who ordered after me getting a shipping date? Does my super shipping saver selection screw me over in the preorder line somehow??


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 20, 2012)

Fatalv said:


> Ordered from Amazon March 2nd @ 12:19 EST. Still no email about estimated ship time.
> 
> How are people who ordered after me getting a shipping date? Does my super shipping saver selection screw me over in the preorder line somehow??


Best I can tell the only people with estimated shipping dates ordered kits. I've yet to see anybody that ordered just the body have any sort of confirmation. 

There was one thread started where the OP said they talked to Amazon and they gave him details on his body only order, and I'm not in anyway disputing their claims, but no one else has been able to get any sort of information. 

Your shipping method should have 0 effect on your place in queue, only in how long it takes to get from warehouse to your house.


----------



## msdarkroom (Mar 20, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> Fatalv said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered from Amazon March 2nd @ 12:19 EST. Still no email about estimated ship time.
> ...



Yes, this was me. I was told Friday when I spoke to a rep at Amazon that my body only would ship Monday and arrive Tuesday. I have since called Amazon and they do not know why I was told that, nor do they have any estimated ship date for my order. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## NutsAndBolts (Mar 20, 2012)

dturano said:


> NutsAndBolts said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up from my local shop, canceled my order from Amazon. Body only, the local shop (San Jose Camera & Video) has a few more kit and body only.
> ...



*San Jose Camera & Video*


----------



## CanonBo (Mar 20, 2012)

Ordered just the body from Amazon at 7:00AM CST on March 2nd. Have contacted Amazon CS multiple times. They said that they have no idea as to when they will receive the camera. When I mentioned that there are other people that are receiving shipping notifications, they said no one from CS has access to any information regarding the ship date and any information passed out is likely inaccurate!


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Mar 20, 2012)

Amazon can't tell us squat. I called them too just now and was quoted the same thing; "This item has not been released yet"....


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 20, 2012)

I think the issue lies in the fact that Amazon is so large. If there is a March 22nd embargo from Canon the cameras may not show up as in-stock just yet, whereas a mom'n'pop shop can just look in the back room. I know we're all holding our breath here until we can get what's next but I can assure you, if you still have your camera (I had to sell mine early to afford the upgrade) getting out and shooting, maybe planning to reshoot with your new camera for comparisons, will pass the time much faster than checking every forum update every 5 minutes.


----------



## thornbank (Mar 20, 2012)

Just heard that mine should arrive tomorrow !!


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 20, 2012)

thornbank said:


> Just heard that mine should arrive tomorrow !!


Your kit? I like to think I'm towards the front of the body queue but it would be super nice if people would add if they are talking about kit or body orders when they add any sort of info.


----------



## jcr918 (Mar 20, 2012)

*I GAVE UP *


My local camera shop in Tulsa got ONE into day and I got it ;D no more waiting game with amazon. I hope everyone else get's there's soon.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 21, 2012)

"Canon Rumors Adorama has started to ship the 5D Mark III, B&H and Amazon to follow almost immediately."
Hope that means Tomorrow or Friday for me! 1 Day prime shipping, and if it's at the center nearest my house 2 day makes it in 1 day. I'm getting antsy over here.


----------



## swampler (Mar 21, 2012)

I changed my kit order from Amazon to BuyDig on Monday and it shipped today. Should have it Friday.


----------



## sandelld (Mar 21, 2012)

Received my 5d MK3 body only from park cameras in the UK today

awesome piece of kit.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 21, 2012)

I haven't bothered amazon yet, but I put my bid in on 3/2 at about 3am est, no word from them yet. I would really like to have it for the weekend.


----------



## Skip2316 (Mar 21, 2012)

I just got done chatting with them and they told me that they're still waiting for Canon to send it to their fulfillment center. That means more waiting on the consumer's part. I'm thinking it's going to show up next week. I'm also wondering if I cancel now and order through B&H or Adorama, if it'll still be shipped sooner. :-\


----------



## dho81 (Mar 22, 2012)

Skip2316 said:


> . I'm also wondering if I cancel now and order through B&H or Adorama, if it'll still be shipped sooner. :-\



Don't know if I'd count on B&H to be any sooner. There's no information given on those orders at this point either except for a couple people being told next week (I've got two pre-orders through them but haven't inquired since everyone seems to get the same non-info). Hoping it ships tomorrow as originally expected but am pretty disappointed that they couldn't get it out the door the same day Adorama did.


----------



## yuxinhong (Mar 22, 2012)

I Just canceled my Amazon order that i ordered on Mar 2nd.
because the Bundle I ordered from Adorama Yesterday is shipped already 
from tracking, i should receive my Kit next Tuesday 
can't wait


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm sure most of you, like me, are scouring all the threads on the release between the gear talk and rumors but for those of you that aren't I'm going to post my update here, too. I received my order confirmation order at 2:33:02 AM CST. And my camera shipping status just changed to shipping soon.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Mar 22, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> I'm sure most of you, like me, are scouring all the threads on the release between the gear talk and rumors but for those of you that aren't I'm going to post my update here, too. I received my order confirmation order at 2:33:02 AM CST. And my camera shipping status just changed to shipping soon.



I started the thread last night about Amazon putting my order in the shipping queue after I rec'd a call from my credit card company that my card had been charged. I called Chase Amazon and checked my account, they charged for the camera, changed the status to 'SHIPPING SOON' and sent me a confirming email. At this point I would hate to cancel Amazon's order but what exactly is 'SHIPPING SOON' mean. ??? Christmas is soon and so is a blue moon. I have the same order also at B&H that was placed March 2nd via Paypal. Paypal orders with B&H take the money from your account on the order day! So I'm already out $3,500 at B&H, no camera or indication they are shipping before Christmas and Amazon has charged my card $3,500 and still no delivery notice. At the moment, I'm out over $7,000 with nothing really to show for it. I've already lost a few nights sleep over this but I'm being optimistic that a few boxes will be here on Monday, ....before Christmas.
Thanks for listening. This is like group therapy, eh?


----------



## irena (Mar 22, 2012)

Shipping soon means your order is allocated and in the queue to go out today. I would pretty much call that "You're getting your camera tomorrow".  Congrats.


----------



## Chewy734 (Mar 22, 2012)

yay! Mine says "Shipping Soon" as well. Hopefully that means it's shipping today, so I have it in my hands tomorrow.


----------



## skimamf (Mar 22, 2012)

Mine went to shipping soon yesterday after I changed my delivery address, today it is back to Not Yet Shipped. I ordered the kit on March 9th.


----------



## Fatalv (Mar 22, 2012)

Still stuck at "Not Yet Shipped". Body only order at noon EST March 2nd :-\


----------



## yowsa (Mar 22, 2012)

Ordered Mar 2, 1:03 am.

Just shipped from Amazon and will be getting it tomorrow! (thx to Prime)


----------



## Nick888 (Mar 22, 2012)

LATEST INFO FROM AMAZON CS: It will get it in the fulfillment center by tomorrow and Ship out by Monday.

***Whoever posted saying it will ship out today or tomorrow. Please show your proof or else please don't mess with other minds. Thanks you 



yowsa said:


> Ordered Mar 2, 1:03 am.
> 
> Just shipped from Amazon and will be getting it tomorrow! (thx to Prime)


----------



## MeHoo (Mar 22, 2012)

swampler said:


> I changed my kit order from Amazon to BuyDig on Monday and it shipped today. Should have it Friday.



This is beachcamera.com and they are shifty as all hell.. I just called them and they said they had it in stock, this really charming fellow was joking about me buying him one as well, etc.. he takes all of my info then pulls the "oh well we don't have it in stock until tuesday, what else do you need with this camera purchase?" Shady shady shady... Now I'm worried they will try to run my credit card info anyways...

I can't stand places that do the fake stock crap.. beware.


----------



## The19th (Mar 22, 2012)

Got the email about 10:30am Pacific. Mine is coming tomorrow. I already have a tracking number. (see attachment)

EDIT: Pre-order made March 2, 2012, 6AM Pacific.
EDIT 2: Attached another screenshot to match yowsa's



Nick888 said:


> LATEST INFO FROM AMAZON CS: It will get it in the fulfillment center by tomorrow and Ship out by Monday.
> 
> ***Whoever posted saying it will ship out today or tomorrow. Please show your proof or else please don't mess with other minds. Thanks you
> 
> ...


----------



## yowsa (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's my proof! 8)



Nick888 said:


> LATEST INFO FROM AMAZON CS: It will get it in the fulfillment center by tomorrow and Ship out by Monday.
> 
> ***Whoever posted saying it will ship out today or tomorrow. Please show your proof or else please don't mess with other minds. Thanks you
> 
> ...


----------



## Ew (Mar 22, 2012)

Ordered early am of the 2nd... Still no change from "not shipped yet"


----------



## Makaveli6103 (Mar 22, 2012)

Really Amazon!? I ordered 2AM CST and mine havent shipped yet. How did someone who ordered hours after me grt shipped already. And what is worse is when I chat with them they say it hasnt been released yet


----------



## helpful (Mar 22, 2012)

How is this possible that others are getting shipped? I ordered mine by chatting with Amazon CS and getting the product link before it was available to anyone else. Any link to Amazon ordering was not even mentioned in the forums until after my order was complete. Yet my order still says "Not Yet Shipped" and "We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time. "

I think my hour was at up to an hour before anyone else from Amazon, between 1 and 2 am CST.

Maybe they don't really send it out in chronological order. Perhaps it depends on what distribution center my order "belongs to." My order is from Oklahoma. Anyone else getting theirs shipped from Amazon near OK?


----------



## The19th (Mar 22, 2012)

helpful said:


> Maybe they don't really send it out in chronological order. Perhaps it depends on what distribution center my order "belongs to." My order is from Oklahoma. Anyone else getting theirs shipped from Amazon near OK?



This is possible. I've noticed that both my and yowsa's orders are coming out of the Fernley, NV distribution center.


----------



## Makaveli6103 (Mar 22, 2012)

The19th said:


> helpful said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they don't really send it out in chronological order. Perhaps it depends on what distribution center my order "belongs to." My order is from Oklahoma. Anyone else getting theirs shipped from Amazon near OK?
> ...



I am in Nebraska and nothing for me. I didn't take into account location of where shipping from. Seems like west coast is going first.


----------



## ronm88 (Mar 22, 2012)

Not all the west coast ... I pre-ordered a body only at 6am PST on March 2nd in Portland, OR, and still no word.


----------



## m3tek44 (Mar 22, 2012)

I called my local store here in San Jose (San Jose Camera), CA. and they have it in stock..... I too have Amazon on preorder (3/2) and I have asked to upgrade me to one day shipping FoC (free of charge). What do I do,.,,,, cancel and buy one from local store?? Tax will kill me.... for $250+ I can buy new battery grip. :-(

Decision, decision, decision..... to wait or cancel that is the question......


----------



## The19th (Mar 22, 2012)

ronm88 said:


> Not all the west coast ... I pre-ordered a body only at 6am PST on March 2nd in Portland, OR, and still no word.



Would the Bellevue, WA or Sumner, WA distribution centers be closer to PDX?

(Reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon.com#Fulfillment_and_warehousing)


----------



## Fatalv (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm from PA and still no info. Any others from PA that preordered on the 2nd??


----------



## rickystern (Mar 22, 2012)

FL here, ordered at 9:32 AM EST on 3/2, no word from Amazon. Local store has kits, told me that Canon essentially forced him to buy more kits if he wanted any body-only's shipped to him at all. Damn Canon sometimes, man.


----------



## ronm88 (Mar 22, 2012)

The19th said:


> ronm88 said:
> 
> 
> > Not all the west coast ... I pre-ordered a body only at 6am PST on March 2nd in Portland, OR, and still no word.
> ...



Not sure which is closer, although I find most of my Amazon shipments come from Nevada or Phoenix. I rarely get anything shipped from WA even though it is closer.

And my order is still not shipping :-(


----------



## Gkaz (Mar 22, 2012)

I ordered mine from J&R Music and they have nothing in stock and have said they might be getting their shipment next week. Pissing me off....


----------



## helpful (Mar 22, 2012)

I just noticed that it is IN STOCK at Amazon with the kit. After placing my order there were 10 left, and then I canceled my March 2nd order. I can't wait!!!

*** UPDATE ****

Delivery Estimate: Wednesday March 28, 2012 - Monday April 2, 2012
Shipping Soon

Hooray!!

Only nine left now.


----------



## helpful (Mar 22, 2012)

Gkaz said:


> I ordered mine from J&R Music and they have nothing in stock and have said they might be getting their shipment next week. Pissing me off....



Trying ordering one with the kit. I noticed about my order @ Amazon that it was actually J&R that was the seller for the in-stock camera kit.


----------



## helpful (Mar 22, 2012)

Screenshot:

http://dropoff.us/public/1332449412-1-Amazon.com-Order104--MozillaFirefox322201234545PM-001.jpg


----------



## helpful (Mar 22, 2012)

Direct link to J&R if you aren't an Amazon prime member:

http://www.jr.com/canon/pe/CAN_EOS5DMIIIKT/


----------



## skimamf (Mar 22, 2012)

I am giving Amazon til the end of today to ship my kit order, if it doesn't happen I'm ordering with somebody else. The only reason I'm still holding out for Amazon is because of prime.


----------



## jaspurdue (Mar 22, 2012)

I ordered the 5D Mark III body only on March 2nd at 7:30 AM MST. After no updates and several hours wasted at forums/blogs, I decided to contact the customer service through the chat option. 

My first conversation ended abruptly due to internet issues but the customer rep credited my account with $5 for the agony. My second conversation resulted in better understanding of where the product is and what's causing the delay. My shipment was also expedited to a 1 day shipping at the end, thanks to a great Amazon rep.

Amazon specific:
Currently they have started shipping the body kit lens for 5D Mark III.
They are still waiting on the sales department from Canon to sync up with Amazon and officially release the batch lot for 5D Mark III. I don't think I have come across any blog/post where somebody received the positive shipping update on the body only order from Amazon (Please correct me if I am wrong).

It could be mishap on Amazon's end or Canon (or even both) but I don't think they will try to keep the orders on hold just to annoy the customers 

Believe me, I am as frustrated as anyone else out there as I have a business to run and would like to use this camera for a corporate event that I am shooting next weekend. But I can't let this ruin every day of my life until I get the shipment.

Let's see what happens in another day or two.


----------



## ronm88 (Mar 22, 2012)

jaspurdue said:


> It could be mishap on Amazon's end or Canon (or even both) but I don't think they will try to keep the orders on hold just to annoy the customers



I suspect that Amazon is not the one to blame. Amazon has an amazing fulfilment center, and if they had the cameras I'm sure they would be shipping them very efficiently.

However, whether or not the fault is with Amazon (probably it is with Canon), its clear that Amazon is not the best place order from if you want prompt delivery of a new Canon product. Ironically, I went through this same issue 3.5 years ago with the 5DII and didn't learn from my mistakes 

I actually don't really mind waiting a few days, except that I leave for a trip on Saturday, and I really would have liked to be able to play with my new camera on that trip. At this point, it seems that there is almost no chance of me getting my body-only tomorrow, so I guess I will be cancelling my order and re-ordering when I get back. Sigh.

Supposedly Canon has a lot of stock, so hopefully I won't have to wait long when I get back.


----------



## skimamf (Mar 23, 2012)

jaspurdue said:


> I ordered the 5D Mark III body only on March 2nd at 7:30 AM MST. After no updates and several hours wasted at forums/blogs, I decided to contact the customer service through the chat option.
> 
> My first conversation ended abruptly due to internet issues but the customer rep credited my account with $5 for the agony. My second conversation resulted in better understanding of where the product is and what's causing the delay. My shipment was also expedited to a 1 day shipping at the end, thanks to a great Amazon rep.
> 
> ...



The only shipment notifications I have seen from Amazon have been for body only, I have not seen any kit shipping notifications. I am waiting for a kit from Amazon, so it is what I've been looking for. The kit seems to be very available at every major retailer EXCEPT Amazon.


----------



## ronrandle (Mar 23, 2012)

Just thought I'd share that I tried to cancel my order and received an email from Amazon stating: "We're contacting you about your cancellation request for order # XXXXXXXX. We weren't able to cancel the following items from your order: Canon EOS 5 D Mark III. When you receive your order, you're welcome to refuse the package. You can also return an unwanted items b visiting amazon.com/returns"

Sounds like it ma be processing fo shipment. BTW ordered at 7:45 AM EST.


----------



## teanuh (Mar 23, 2012)

ronrandle said:


> Just thought I'd share that I tried to cancel my order and received an email from Amazon stating: "We're contacting you about your cancellation request for order # XXXXXXXX. We weren't able to cancel the following items from your order: Canon EOS 5 D Mark III. When you receive your order, you're welcome to refuse the package. You can also return an unwanted items b visiting amazon.com/returns"
> 
> Sounds like it ma be processing fo shipment. BTW ordered at 7:45 AM EST.



Had you received any "shipping soon" messages on your open orders history?


----------



## jbgreig (Mar 23, 2012)

So frustrating! I'm giving Amazon until tomorrow. I bought my 70-200 IS II on a Friday afternoon and had next day delivery. It came Saturday Fedex delivery. Had it by noon, if I recall. I was amazed at that. Same thing for a Les Paul guitar I purchased on a Friday afternoon. Saturday delivery then also. So I haven't given up hope for a Saturday delivery for the 5D3. At least not yet.

If nothing by tomorrow (or probably Monday morning, realistically, since I doubt anyone will fulfill over the weekend for a Monday delivery), then I will cancel my order and get a kit or whatever is available elsewhere.

And will cancel my 1D X pre-order with Amazon as well. Obviously pre-ordering with Amazon is not what I thought it would be. They are great at almost everything. Perhaps getting specialty items out quicker than the competition is not one of those things. At least it's good to know. But they are still who I turn to when I really need something quickly.

Except a newly released camera.


----------



## MeHoo (Mar 23, 2012)

I ordered the kit via JR on amazon. They charged my credit card, and it says shipping soon. I'm hoping that means tomorrow. I'm hesitant to cancel my Amazon body only purchase. I can sell the lens on ebay and break even if I really wanted to.

I would have to agree with others that this is either a "closest to the warehouse that has the stock" thing, or the people who are claiming to get shipments of the BODY ONLY camera are full of it.

The customer service rep was useless at Amazon. She was the dumbest grouping of atoms that I've ever spoken to/at. She said that the item hasn't been released yet and can't be shipping. No help. No advice. She did want to keep asking me if I'd like to cancel the order! Stupid.

I'm canceling my body-only pre-order and hoping J&R comes through.

There are two potential pitfalls: 

- They are selling gray market and don't tell you til it's too late... return debacle ensues...
- They don't have them on-hand and make you wait a week.

Having already charged my card though, I am hopeful. Sucks that their fastest shipping means I won't get it until Wednesday.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 23, 2012)

MeHoo said:


> I ordered the kit via JR on amazon. They charged my credit card, and it says shipping soon. I'm hoping that means tomorrow. I'm hesitant to cancel my Amazon body only purchase. I can sell the lens on ebay and break even if I really wanted to.
> 
> I would have to agree with others that this is either a "closest to the warehouse that has the stock" thing, or the people who are claiming to get shipments of the BODY ONLY camera are full of it.
> 
> ...



The way purchasing from a third party through Amazon works is this:
You place your order and have 30 minutes to cancel the order which the status for is "Not Yet Shipped."
After 30 minutes your status changes to "Shipping Soon" and the merchant is notified of the order.
At this point you'd have to contact the merchant to cancel your order or make any changes as this is when Amazon charges your card and gives the merchant access to the funds. 
I can't say for sure that placing your order claims one of the available kits in that 30 minute buffer, but I believe it does.


----------



## MeHoo (Mar 23, 2012)

I was watching the "xx left in stock" and after I placed my order it dropped to 2. 

I'm hoping they actually have them. If not, oh well, I'll wait like everyone else. Amazon really screwed themselves over on this. I talked to them about the battery grip too, and said their pre-order price was ridiculously high, so they said i could click the "notify of a cheaper price" link, to which I did, and they sent me a snarky "it isn't released yet so the price can change" email.. well duh.. but at least you should be matching the MSRP.. 

They dropped the ball. Their marketing/web/CS/shipping departments are not even remotely on the same page.. so much so that I'm wondering if they're even in the same book.


----------



## jaspurdue (Mar 23, 2012)

skimamf said:


> jaspurdue said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the 5D Mark III body only on March 2nd at 7:30 AM MST. After no updates and several hours wasted at forums/blogs, I decided to contact the customer service through the chat option.
> ...



That's odd since I know one of my photog pal has a shipment notification update for his kit that he ordered from Amazon. He ordered it an hour after I placed the order. Ohh well, I guess will just have to wait. :


----------



## ronrandle (Mar 23, 2012)

Quick update, I received an update e-mail two hours ago and it looks like I'll have my 5D tomorrow


----------



## ronm88 (Mar 23, 2012)

ronrandle said:


> Quick update, I received an update e-mail two hours ago and it looks like I'll have my 5D tomorrow



Lucky you! I ordered a body-only at 6am on the 2nd, and no updates. I just cancelled my pre-order because I leave for Mexico on Saturday and didn't want the camera delivered while I was away. Sigh. I'll order again when I get back, but I really would have liked to have the new toy for my trip


----------



## Vaz (Mar 23, 2012)

I feel like they are not serving up orders on a first come, first serve basis. I really hope they get me a saturday delivery. This was the perfect week for me to get a delivery, with my girlfriend on spring break and able to make sure it's picked up. I guess if I decide to get the next best crop sensor to replace my 60d, I know who's going to get it out...after hong kong that is


----------



## ilikecanonrumors (Mar 23, 2012)

I ordered from Adorama on 02 Mar, and paid for 3-5 business days shipping. I received an email yesterday stating the package had shipped, and was scheduled for delivery on the same day! I received the Mark III at 5:15 that afternoon. Adorama really went above the call to make sure people were happy. I was concerned I wouldn't get the camera before April, I never thought I would get it the day it was released!


----------



## brandonm (Mar 23, 2012)

This is such a disappointment, I pulled up Adorama on March 2 when thinking of who to order with. I order tons as a prime member from Amazon and know how fast and great there shipping is, so I of course used Amazon. I would have never thought the #1 online retailer would be have this much trouble.

I suggest everyone write an email to [email protected] for those who don't know Jeff Benzo is CEO of Amazon. Let him know how you feel and maybe we will get some form of feedback. Never hurts to try to move up the ladder.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 23, 2012)

I just got my shipment email! The strange thing, though, is delivery estimate is Monday and I have Prime 1 day shipping. And it's shipping from about 220 miles from my house. I guess we'll see how this plays out.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 23, 2012)

skimamf said:


> jaspurdue said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the 5D Mark III body only on March 2nd at 7:30 AM MST. After no updates and several hours wasted at forums/blogs, I decided to contact the customer service through the chat option.
> ...



I've ordered the kit from Amazon early on 3/2. I received email that my order with ship on 4/2, The website currently says the same. It seem likely there are more body orders than kits. Bodies are apparently already shipping, but shipping of kits is later, like mine. 

Has anyone received a kit from Amazon, or been notified of an estimated shipping date?


----------



## helpful (Mar 23, 2012)

My J&R order through Amazon.com from yesterday afternoon has already shipped!!

Yay!

http://dropoff.us/public/1332528914-1-YourOrders-MozillaFirefox3232012111800AM.jpg

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,4430.msg94010.html#msg94010


----------



## adamoe (Mar 23, 2012)

I ordered from Amazon on the 8th. Still not shipped. still listed as pre-order, not yet released.
I just spoke to Amazon Chat Support - COMPLETELY useless.. guy knew nothing - said their technical support also knew nothing.. 

amazon and BH were SUPPOSED to be the first to get it. reason i ordered from Amazon is cos i get 5%back on my Chase Card on Amazon orders this month lol and also, i normally use Amazon for Everything. 

I would go to the normal retailer near me in San Jose some other guy mentioned in a previous post, however, by ordering on Amazon, they're for some reason not charging me State Sales Tax for CA? thats 10% almost which is a wopping 350$ almost.. i can wait a few more days for 350$. 

Whoever bought it at a dealer here in California, did you pay sales tax? whats the total then?

Adam


----------



## yowsa (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks Amazon!

WOOHOO!


----------



## The19th (Mar 23, 2012)

Haha! looks like we got ours at the same time, yowsa!

My Body Only order from Amazon just now arrived from UPS. Charging the battery atm.

Order placed: March 2, 6:51am Pacific
Shipping notification received: March 22, 10:31am Pacific
Shipped from the Fernley, NV distribution center to Sacramento, CA
Delivery: March 23, 2:40pm Pacific


----------



## dcormier (Mar 23, 2012)

The19th said:


> Haha! looks like we got ours at the same time, yowsa!
> 
> My Body Only order from Amazon just now arrived from UPS. Charging the battery atm.
> 
> ...



Mine was ordered at Mar 2, 2012 at 8:38 AM (Eastern). More than an hour earlier. Still no word on shipping and their customer service people are clueless. Such fun.


----------



## sterno74 (Mar 23, 2012)

Blah . I preordered on the afternoon of the 2nd, for the kit. Earlier this week it said it was shipping on April 2nd, but now I see: "Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time."


----------



## ronrandle (Mar 23, 2012)

Mine made it today which is good. However, the 5D box (with camera inside) was placed inside a larger box with ZERO padding or filler. The camera was bounced around good enough to dent the Canon box so needless to say I'm not too thrilled. I'll test it out to see how it functions, but for a $3500 item, you'd think AMazon would be a little more careful.


----------



## dcormier (Mar 23, 2012)

ronrandle said:


> Mine made it today which is good. However, the 5D box (with camera inside) was placed inside a larger box with ZERO padding or filler. The camera was bounced around good enough to dent the Canon box so needless to say I'm not too thrilled. I'll test it out to see how it functions, but for a $3500 item, you'd think AMazon would be a little more careful.



Be sure to give them feedback on the packaging of your order.


----------



## jaspurdue (Mar 25, 2012)

ronrandle said:


> Quick update, I received an update e-mail two hours ago and it looks like I'll have my 5D tomorrow





Hey bud, what time did you place the order? Thanks!


----------



## Makaveli6103 (Mar 25, 2012)

I got fed up with amazon so ordered one through MPEX on friday night. They had them in stock. But the next morning they charged my credit card. Looks like I will have to cancel my MPEX order tomorrow. I ordered mine from amazon on 3/2 at 6AM CST.


----------



## ticrandall (Mar 25, 2012)

So.. I ordered mine March 22nd.. I am probably never getting one am I? I was hoping to have it before I left on a trip second week of April..


----------



## feigenbaum (Mar 26, 2012)

ticrandall said:


> So.. I ordered mine March 22nd.. I am probably never getting one am I? I was hoping to have it before I left on a trip second week of April..



I would find a back up place to order from.


----------



## Fatalv (Mar 26, 2012)

ticrandall said:


> So.. I ordered mine March 22nd.. I am probably never getting one am I? I was hoping to have it before I left on a trip second week of April..



At this rate I would suggest finding another dealer. I'm still at "Not Shipped" / "Preorder" stage with Amazon and I was a March 2nd noon EST purchase. This is getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## ronrandle (Mar 26, 2012)

dcormier said:


> Be sure to give them feedback on the packaging of your order.




That's exactly what I did!!


----------



## ticrandall (Mar 26, 2012)

Fatalv said:


> ticrandall said:
> 
> 
> > So.. I ordered mine March 22nd.. I am probably never getting one am I? I was hoping to have it before I left on a trip second week of April..
> ...



I would have to agree.. I think I would be a tad bit upset if I ordered when you had and still didn't have one, or any kind of date.. 

Does anywhere have them in stock?


----------



## deviousrlm (Mar 26, 2012)

What a mess... so I placed my order on March 2, 8:47 PST. Status is still "Not Yet Shipped". I didn't receive anything, so decided the email support route...

I got a very long answer, but then this part stuck out:
-------------
I've checked your order and can confirm Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera (Body) is now back-ordered. I'm sorry about this delay--we certainly didn't expect this would happen.

Although the shipping method is faster, it'll still take some time to get the order for you. As soon as we receive more stock, we'll ship your order and send you an e-mail to let you know. The estimated date of delivery is *May 8*
--------------
May 8th?! How could it possibly be more than a month out and they actually could predict that? Thinking that they meant April 8th, I called support (you click to call from the website actually). The adviser then said that she has no idea where the May 8 timeframe would come from, since they have no visibility into that system... she said I should ignore that time.

I've been a prime member for years and average about one Amazon order per week... this is the first time they've been THIS unorganized for me.

As a precautionary measure, I ordered from Newegg as well, but who knows where I am in that line now as well. 

Any other people contact support and get wack-job responses?


----------



## fillup (Mar 27, 2012)

deviousrlm said:


> What a mess... so I placed my order on March 2, 8:47 PST. Status is still "Not Yet Shipped". I didn't receive anything, so decided the email support route...
> 
> I got a very long answer, but then this part stuck out:
> -------------
> ...



I would ignore the May 8 date. Two weeks ago I ordered another item and it told me the expected delivery date was something like "between May 8 and June 15". It seemed like a pretty crazy timeframe for a simple item. A few days later the status updated to shipped and I have received the item. So I think they throw out a far date to give themselves some cushion and then you'll be pleasantly surprised when they beat the date. At least I sure hope so, I made the mistake of waiting until I knew for sure I was going to buy the camera to submit my order, should have just ordered it immediately and canceled if I changed my mind, doh!


----------



## Fatalv (Mar 27, 2012)

Finally got my confirmation! ;D March 2nd Noon EST Preorder. Pittsburgh PA. Estimated delivery: April 2, 2012 - April 6, 2012. Still has not yet shipped though.

Just thought I'd give ppl an update.


----------



## PhotoVIC (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh man. I ordered mine 3/3 4pm PST.

Flying out to Asia next Wednesday night/Thursday AM.

REALLY hoping the "Shipping Soon" status on my Body Only purchase changes soon.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 27, 2012)

teanuh said:


> ronrandle said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd share that I tried to cancel my order and received an email from Amazon stating: "We're contacting you about your cancellation request for order # XXXXXXXX. We weren't able to cancel the following items from your order: Canon EOS 5 D Mark III. When you receive your order, you're welcome to refuse the package. You can also return an unwanted items b visiting amazon.com/returns"
> ...



I pre-ordered 5D3 w/24-105 kit on 3/2 at 9:30 AM PST. Today (3/27) the Amazon website says "Shipping Soon" with estimated shipping date 4/2. 

I think the number of body-only orders is likely to be much greater than for the kit, and perhaps the supply greater as well. There may be fewer kit orders and maybe also a shorter supply. Who knows? I will start to worry when 4/2 rolls around and I don't get a notice of "Shipped".


----------



## CanonBo (Mar 27, 2012)

Fatalv said:


> Finally got my confirmation! ;D March 2nd Noon EST Preorder. Pittsburgh PA. Estimated delivery: April 2, 2012 - April 6, 2012. Still has not yet shipped though.
> 
> Just thought I'd give ppl an update.



This is what pisses me off about Amazon!!! I placed my order at 7:00AM CST on March 2nd. I have overnight shipping and my status still says Not Yet Shipped. How can Amazon be shipping orders that were placed AFTER my order! 

Nothing against you Fatalv


----------



## CanonBo (Mar 27, 2012)

My b!tching and moaning has paid off! Just received an order update from Amazon. Status has been changed to "shipping soon" with an estimated delivery date of March 29th. FINALLY!!!

Order for body only placed at 7:00AM CST on March 2nd

Can't wait


----------



## swampler (Mar 27, 2012)

CanonBo said:


> My b!tching and moaning has paid off! Just received an order update from Amazon. Status has been changed to "shipping soon" with an estimated delivery date of March 29th. FINALLY!!!
> 
> Order for body only placed at 7:00AM CST on March 2nd
> 
> Can't wait


Amazon's website now says ships in 1 - 2 months now instead of pre-order. Probably a good thing you ordered early. Seems the kit was easier to get, I ordered on Monday the 19th and got on Friday 23rd from another store.


----------



## Fatalv (Mar 27, 2012)

CanonBo said:


> Fatalv said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got my confirmation! ;D March 2nd Noon EST Preorder. Pittsburgh PA. Estimated delivery: April 2, 2012 - April 6, 2012. Still has not yet shipped though.
> ...



For what it's worth mine is still in the "Not Yet Shipped" category but I did get a delivery estimate and the email delivery estimate as Amazon said they would. I selected Super Shipping Saver if that matters.

I really think the supply lines are dependent upon warehouse location. Tons of ppl here on CR have theirs that ordered after both of us! I'm just glad it's coming and crossing my fingers that there are no major issues like the mass of threads on CR.


----------



## Glory (Mar 27, 2012)

I just got my status updated to shipping soon today. I placed order at March 2 noon, body only. It seemed amazon automatically discharge my one day shipping fee.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 27, 2012)

fotoray said:


> teanuh said:
> 
> 
> > ronrandle said:
> ...



Just got notice on 3/27 from Amazon at 11:30 AM PDT that my order has SHIPPED with expected delivery on 4/2. Sooner than earlier projected as reported above, so I'm a happy cat!


----------



## Chane (Mar 27, 2012)

This is what my order says: Delivery Estimate: Thursday March 29, 2012


----------



## ticrandall (Mar 27, 2012)

I ordered 3/22.. and kind of want one soon, SO I place another order on Newegg, and they say its not released until 3/31. I wonder that those of you that have already gotten it are just lucky.. and the rest of us, that ordered soon enough, before Amazon changed it to ships within 1 to 2 months, will get it after 3/31. and that is why the arrival date is 4/2ish.


----------



## jaspurdue (Mar 27, 2012)

I placed my pre-order from Amazon on March 2nd at 7:30am MST. Just like many others, I was dissapointed to learn that few others received their product although they ordered later in the day. 

Through numerous chat interactions (about 10), I realized that the cust reps have no real visibility on what's going behind the scenes. Here's a summary of different stories fed to me:

1. Product hasn't been released..
2. Expected arrival date is May xx..
3. Only body kits have been released yet..
4. We have no expected date and currently waiting on next batch to arrive from manufacturer..
5. Nobody has received this product yet..
6. I will upgrade your shipping to 1 day for inconvenience..
7. I am going to credit your account for $5 and $30 respectively for the delay (through 2 chat sessions)..

Only once did I lost a bit temper at the chat session in the past 2 weeks.

Finally I got an email confirmation minutes ago: 

We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on March 02, 2012 (Order# XXXXXXXXXXX): 
"Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS with 1080p Full-HD Video Mode Digital SLR Camera (Body)"
Estimated arrival date: March 29, 2012 - March 30, 2012

I won't hold my breath for it to actually make it to my doorstep by this Friday but let's see what happens next. 8)


----------



## fillup (Mar 28, 2012)

Well I hope they are being super conservative, but just got this email:

We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on _March 21, 2012_ (Order# 002-0546176-5621008):

"Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS with 1080p Full-HD Video Mode Digital SLR Camera (Body)"
Estimated arrival date: *May 22, 2012*


----------



## thehallway (Mar 28, 2012)

I ordered on the morning of March 7. Got the email last night with "_Estimated arrival date: May 22, 2012_". (I'm in Alabama). Seems like these May dates are all over the place regardless of when you ordered.


----------



## ticrandall (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah.. add me to that list.. 

We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on March 22, 2012 

"Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS with 1080p Full-HD Video Mode Digital SLR Camera (Body)"
Estimated arrival date: May 23, 2012

I hope that is not correct, or I hope Newegg comes through.


----------



## jaspurdue (Mar 28, 2012)

thehallway said:


> I ordered on the morning of March 7. Got the email last night with "_Estimated arrival date: May 22, 2012_". (I'm in Alabama). Seems like these May dates are all over the place regardless of when you ordered.



March 7th and they pushed it out to May 22nd expected date! Definitely shouldn't have taken pre-orders to such high limits and they can't commit an early shipment. I hope Amazon understands a simple fact :"Individuals who pre-order products aren't the kind to wait for months". :


----------



## thehallway (Mar 28, 2012)

jaspurdue said:


> thehallway said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered on the morning of March 7. Got the email last night with "_Estimated arrival date: May 22, 2012_". (I'm in Alabama). Seems like these May dates are all over the place regardless of when you ordered.
> ...



I think (hope) that the 5/22 date will be moved up. I've seen several other posts (on Amazon Discussions, etc) from people who ordered 1-2 weeks after me who were also given an estimated date of 5/22. I'll give it to the weekend and see what orders are being shipped then, if any and how close they are to my order.


----------



## MikeTrutt (Mar 28, 2012)

adamoe said:


> reason i ordered from Amazon is cos i get 5%back on my Chase Card on Amazon orders this month lol



Adam, there's a fine-print "gotcha" with the Chase Freedom card. Yes, they give 5% back on Amazon purchases through March, BUT they limit that to only the first $1500 worth of total purchases during this quarter. So, assuming you bought NOTHING else with your Chase Freedom card this year, and then you bought a $3500 camera, you'll get a maximum rebate of 5% on the first $1500, and then you'll get a 1% rebate on the remaining $2k. So your total rebate would come to $95. However, if you'd used the the Amazon charge card instead, you'd get a 3% rebate on the entire purchase, which comes to $105; a slightly better deal. Of course none of that matters if they don't actually ship the camera!


----------



## jaspurdue (Mar 28, 2012)

Got Shipping update with tracking info: Arriving on March 29th (I placed the order on 2nd March 7:30 am MST)

I feel sorry for everyone who are getting May xx expected shipping date. Have a feeling that will move up the date in few more days. Definitely not impressed with Amazon how they took that many pre-orders. Based on my experience; I would suggest you ask them to credit you some money or update your shipping to 1 day (if not already so).


----------



## beckstoy (Mar 29, 2012)

fotoray said:


> teanuh said:
> 
> 
> > ronrandle said:
> ...


----------



## ticrandall (Mar 29, 2012)

So this is super interesting, I got a call from Amazon tonight, some indian chick asking if I purchased a camera, said yes, she said she was just confirming. I asked when I would get it and she said in the next shipment within the next few days. Ordered 3/22, still shows a 5/23 delivery date.. will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## deviousrlm (Mar 29, 2012)

deviousrlm said:


> What a mess... so I placed my order on March 2, 8:47 PST. Status is still "Not Yet Shipped". I didn't receive anything, so decided the email support route...
> 
> I got a very long answer, but then this part stuck out:
> -------------
> ...



I just thought I'd update you all on this... so after getting the May 9 date, a day later I get a ship date of 3/29. Sure enough, it's en-route to my home today! Ignore the May dates (well, if you ordered early March that is)

So essentially: March 2, 8:47am PST order time --> March 29, delivery (I'm Prime and chose 1-day delivery).


----------



## thehallway (Mar 30, 2012)

thehallway said:


> I ordered on the morning of March 7. Got the email last night with "_Estimated arrival date: May 22, 2012_". (I'm in Alabama). Seems like these May dates are all over the place regardless of when you ordered.



Got another email from Amazon this afternoon - "New estimated arrival date: April 03, 2012." Charge is also now pending on CC and order status says "Shipping Soon." I have 1 day shipping, so I might get it before the 3rd. Very excited!


----------



## fillup (Apr 4, 2012)

We have good news! We're able to get this part of your order to you faster than we originally promised:

"Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS with 1080p Full-HD Video Mode Digital SLR Camera (Body)"
Previous estimated arrival date: May 22, 2012
New estimated arrival date: April 06, 2012 - April 09, 2012
Ordered on March 22, 2012


----------



## fotoray (Apr 4, 2012)

Pre-ordered my 5D3 w/24-105 kit on 3/2 at 9:30 AM PST. Received 4/2. Diving into the manual....


----------

